# dansguardian

## Psi15

Hi!

I'm currently preparing a school network and we're forced to have content filtering. I was wondering what was the best way to do so. The beforementioned squid+dansguardian solution has the drawback that dansguardian seem to have been removed from portage.

ciao

Philipp

----------

## bstaletic

dansguardian is in "stowe-verlay" overlay. Easiest way to add an overlay is using layman. If you do not want to install more software than essential, just make a local overlay and copy the files from "stowe-verlay".

----------

## chiefbag

If I was you I would not bother with Dansguardian.

You would be better of just doing the filtering via DNS such as using a service like OpenDNS.

Much less setup required, just change your DNS servers and block any access to other DNS servers.

Obviously it's not going to solve or cover all angles but it will be a lot easier to maintain.

```
https://support.opendns.com/hc/en-us/articles/227988047-Web-Content-Filtering-and-Security
```

----------

## dataking

I don't think dansguardian is still being maintained, which is possibly why it was removed from portage.

If you still want to go the proxy/filtering route, check out ufdbguard.  I've not used it myself, but I've heard good things about it.  It is in portage, and AFAIK still be maintained/developed.

----------

